# Internal Parasites: Is there hope?



## Maria* (Apr 14, 2006)

I'm currently treating my community tank with metronidazole for what i believe is an internal parasite infection in my dwarf gourami. Ongoing for about three weeks now: stringy white feces, 'spasms', the odd glance off an object, and small pitted holes appearing on the head. Now there has developed a laceration/damaged scales in the throat area, and below the right frontal fin. I tried infusing bloodworms with the metronidazole, which after several feedings left my gourami dangerously bloated. I also notice minute black specks on some areas. After using peas to cure the constipation, i reduced the amount of bloodworms I feed, and now have added metron. to the tank water itself(as well as melafix for anti-bacterial purposes). The situation is pretty desperate, and I am wondering if the fish will ever fully recover (he is still active and eating regularly) or if keeping him in my community tank is a problem (if so i might euthanize..). 
PH 7.0
Nitrates 0
Ammonia 0
15 gal
reg water changes
real plants


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

I'm not too knowledgeable about internal parasites, but I've heard fish food with garlic in it is a treatment for them. Maybe you could try that in addition to metron? It sounds like your gourami is also getting HITH (hole in the head). I can't find my link for disease cures, so hopefully someone else can provide one. Good luck!

As for whether or not it will fully recover, it is possible it will recover a lot, but often there are scars or some remnant from HITH so it probably won't ever look as nice as it did before.

Just out of curiousity, what other fish do you have in there?


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Keep doing what you're doing. Add some "Pepso food" to the mix if the fish will eat it.
After you're done with the metro, do a big water change and after that switch to Prazi-Pro. Between the metro, pepso, and Prazi, you're fish's innards should be clean as a whistle.
Do NOT mix praziquantel with any other drug.


----------



## BettaMomma (Apr 20, 2006)

I was also going to recommend PraziPro.
The stuff is miraculous.


----------



## Sprite42 (Mar 10, 2006)

If the gourami is the only one ill, you might consider moving him to a QT just to keep the other fish from harassing him. It would also keep you from treating fish that are not sick.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

If they're in the same tank for three weeks, then they're all sick.


----------



## Scy64 (Apr 23, 2006)

Hmm.. the whitish striny feces are definatly an indication of the internal problem, but I'm curious if the fact that your fish has the spasms and the glancing of the rocks is related to it. I have a koi that's doing those two things (not very often, but once in a while), and I always thought it was a nitrate problem. 

Anywho, let me know how the treatment goes- if the things you do fix those problems, I may consider it for my fish too! (After his cloudy eye problem goes away, of course).


----------



## Maria* (Apr 14, 2006)

Sadly, the gourami passed away six days after i started putting the metro. in the tank in addition to feeding it with bloodworms to the fish. None of my other fish have shown the same symptoms (yet!), although my two juvenile cory pandas both died within a few days later....they seem to be a very sensitive fish. I have done a major water change and soon I plan to replace my substrate in hopes of removing any lingering parasites....You live and learn, I guess!


----------



## FortWayneFish (Mar 8, 2006)

I'm sorry for your loss Maria*

It sounds like you did everything right...

*~~~>*Just a word of caution------
If you do replace your substrate you do realize you will probally go through another "CYCLING" of your tank: Most benifical bacteria found in a tank is found in the substrate. The cycle may be Gigantic or may be small depending on other area where beneficial bacteria is growing. ( filter, decorations,plants, etc etc ) maybe by keeping a couple scoops of old substrate in a bucket to be replaced back in with your new substrate might be enough to help Kick Start your tank.


----------

